# EnlightenQ?



## AmZ (Oct 12, 2010)

EnlightenQ - Lives Will Change Forever?

Anyone have the foggiest of ideas as to what this is all about!?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 12, 2010)

I rather have a Subway sandwich


----------



## Yuray (Oct 12, 2010)

Thoreau was wrong. Most men don't live lives of quiet desperation. Most men don't think so deep as to ponder the choices in life they have made. They accept what is as their life, wanting change perhaps at times, but most of the time life is going ok. Look at men around you.......do they look quietly desperate?  Ad libs by Thoreau and others are the fodder for pharmeceutical companies. Thoreau projected his unfulfilled social skills and phobias on all men with that statement, wrongly, and he is lauded for his insight. Walden may have been a thought provoking bit of prose, but its not the measure of life.

As for the video.......more new age crap on the plate of indecision. Ekhart Tolle or Anothiny Robbins and their ilk are behind such predations on those who look for answers in such venues to favour unsatisfied lives. A lot of money for short term relief. Save your money....I'll tell you the same thing as them for free!


----------



## AmZ (Oct 13, 2010)

> As for the video.......more new age crap on the plate of indecision. Ekhart Tolle or Anothiny Robbins and their ilk are behind such predations on those who look for answers in such venues to favour unsatisfied lives. A lot of money for short term relief. Save your money....I'll tell you the same thing as them for free!



Here here!!! I think Yuray should give us some free advice whilst we sit and each a Subway sandwich each... Perhaps we'll just buy your lunch for you Yuray? 

Thanks for the insight as to what the video is about.


----------



## unionmary (Oct 13, 2010)

hmmmm enlighten me please!!  and I'll have an assorted please?


----------

